# Home Tack Rooms



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Working on fixing up my tackroom better. Anyone have clever tips for designing storage etc. for a home tackroom with only a couple or three horses? Most ideas online seem to be for designing boarding barn tack rooms with multiple users and many horses. Pictures??


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

My tack room is basic, but works for me. Happened to come across this video and wish I could have a tack room like this one! Small, efficient and charming! The video is rather long, but full of good tips.


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

I use standing saddle racks and a blanket bar on one wall for cleaned saddle blankets. An old dresser holds extra halters, breast collars, bits, etc. A hanging bridle rack for extra headstalls and reins. An old curio cabinet for medications, dressings, first aid stuffs. On the cabinet is a plastic tote I use to put first aid or treatment things in. It's handy to fill and go. In the closet I keep off season blankets and sheets, a box of hoof boots and soaking boots. The closet shelf is perfect for chaps, hats and helmets.

I like this arrangement, it allows my tack box and saddle racks at the barn to stay organized and clutter free in that limited space.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

No pictures as my "tackroom" is currently a messy mess....
I moved my tack room back to my garage and take up a 8' space on one wall. The stall I _was_ using now has a horses body in it.
My garage is a 2-car with a "L-shape" adjoining area 8' x 8'. I hope to make this my tack-room...now to find a spot to put all that inhabits that space.








So...
I have a free-standing saddle rack to hold saddles along with a single stand to place the saddle currently being used, easily reached.
I have hooks I bought in Lowe's that I hang my bridles on high on a wall then can use the space underneath for other things. . 
_{I saw a great idea of a 1" x 6" cut to length you want board, attach old tuna cans or cat food, small cans with a longer screw/bolt placed through a flat washer for bridle hanging. Some use large metal cans and the inside of the can doubles for more storage of small items}_
I also have welded together 2 horse shoes to be a hanger that I am able to neatly hang my extra bits on...steel shoes can hold a lot of weight of many bits all now neatly kept. 
I use old milk crates to store medical supplies in. Things like cling gauze, sterile gauze pads, small scrubbing nail brush, antiseptic ointment/sprays, blood stopping powders, vet wrap, scissors..when a emergency I just grab and run one box of near anything you must have.
Again, a box of bathing shampoos of various kinds, sponges, sweat scrapers...
Clippers and "clean" grooming supplies in another..in this one is also my shipping wraps.
I can stack these as high as I want or need also under my bridle rack...they "fit" together stacked and are sturdy.
Being my horses are home, my house refrigerator has medicine if needing to be kept "cold" stored...I use a cheap small rectangular plastic box to keep it neat and safely in one spot.
Blankets/sheets are stored clean in large plastic totes with locking lids. They fit under my bridle rack. I put in cedar pieces to keep fresh smelling and ward off spiders and undesirables from setting up house inside.

What I keep _on my barn wall _out of horses reach but easily got is bolt cutters, hammer and wire cutter/pliers combo tool..._*dire emergent necessities* if someone is trapped and you need it yesterday stuff!!_
Those are _always_ in place, you never need to look for cause you just don't know...:|

That is what I deal with currently.
In the perfect world, it would be gorgeous and set-up immaculate.
A/C, wood flooring and beautifully appointed with comfy chairs, stereo and such...
In reality, I stole a part of the garage back as mine and will make it work again.
The need to provide a safe-home to a horse is dire need immediately was more important to me than a spot for my stuff...saving a life takes precedent over convenience. :smile:
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

We bought cheap unfinished kitchen units from Home Depot for storage - I got the same for the Feed Room - and painted them. Saddles and the bridles that we use everyday are on purpose made but purely functional (inexpensive!!) wall racks and brackets. I've also got an old chest of drawers that's used for wraps and leg boots
The floor covering is fake wood from Lowes which looks nice, easy to mop over and its cheap.
Everything has to be rodent proof.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

In my former barn, I had a tack “room”. I found the my saddles and harness never made it back into the room. I was working multiple horses in Texas heat, and it had a really low ceiling, so pair harness had to drag on the floor.

In the new barn, I had the Amish man rig up 3 bypass sliding doors on two walls....one for saddles, one for harnesses. I have two freestanding multiple saddle racks that fit right in 2 of the doors, and the other is for bridles. I just slide the saddle off the horse, right onto the rack! Hang the bridle/breastcollar...DONE! No floor space for dumping stuff, little floor to sweep.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

_greentree....can we see a picture(s), please?_


That set-up sounds very intriguing and unique to me...
I can see that for harness hanging from hooks, even hoisted up some so no dragging parts...
Oh, please share some pictures...:smile:
:runninghorse2:....


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Yeah, where are all the pictures, guys??


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

Got no tack room rite now got some offers on a couple spreads up "north" sold my place . However though NOT an original idea heres a pic of my giant 3 ' plus arrow tack holder I had a welder freind make for me then I sandblasted it and painted ..........


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Photos as requested!!
I bought the bridle bags thinking they'd be great for dust protection but we're too lazy to use them. I keep a small set of steps to reach the higher saddle racks and cupboards.
My DH put in a Perspex window between the barn and the tack room for more light
Our grooming stuff is kept in another old set of drawers at the end of the aisle and frequently used things like fly spray sit on top of it.
First aid stuff, clippers, general clutter all live in the same type of units in the Feed Room which is usually in a state of chaos
I've got a couple of old wooden chests that we keep fly sheets and fleeces in, all the other blankets live in big rubber containers in the loft when not in use
Tidy storage of blankets in use is my biggest problem, I've got a few blanket bars but not enough and they end up thrown over doors and partitions


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

I'll get pictures tomorrow, but my bedroom triples as my tack room and my feed room. It's small. I have my bed against one wall, at the foot of my bed I have mounted saddle racks stacked (5) with a shelf above my bed. On the opposite wall, I have a tall cabinet that all my first aid supplies, supplements, brushes and misc items go in. On the other end of the wall is a dresser. Between them is two bucket hooks and my feed bins. I have stall mountable bridle racks hanging below my window, just mounted flat to the wall. I'll upload pictures in a bit.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

Here are some pictures!


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

My tack room is my mudroom. I have a tall box I use as a saddle rack (though i hope someday to upgrade to pvc pipe) and dollar tree paperclip holders as bridle racks. I use the coat rod to hang excessive reins. And I have a pork box to hold odds and ends and to set boots and brush box on.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

WhattaTroublemaker said:


> Here are some pictures!


I think you're winning so far.


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

WhattaTroublemaker said:


> I'll get pictures tomorrow, but my bedroom triples as my tack room and my feed room. It's small. I have my bed against one wall, at the foot of my bed I have mounted saddle racks stacked (5) with a shelf above my bed. On the opposite wall, I have a tall cabinet that all my first aid supplies, supplements, brushes and misc items go in. On the other end of the wall is a dresser. Between them is two bucket hooks and my feed bins. I have stall mountable bridle racks hanging below my window, just mounted flat to the wall. I'll upload pictures in a bit.


:thumbsup: Luved pics and room description !!!! Been there done that !!! Some of the best nites sleep I"ve ever gotton sleepin near my quality tested treid and true western tack . Even the mice know better to stear clear !!!!!!! :wink:


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

WhattaTroublemaker said:


> I'll get pictures tomorrow, but my bedroom triples as my tack room and my feed room. It's small. I have my bed against one wall, at the foot of my bed I have mounted saddle racks stacked (5) with a shelf above my bed. On the opposite wall, I have a tall cabinet that all my first aid supplies, supplements, brushes and misc items go in. On the other end of the wall is a dresser. Between them is two bucket hooks and my feed bins. I have stall mountable bridle racks hanging below my window, just mounted flat to the wall. I'll upload pictures in a bit.



Love your walls, WhattaTroublemaker.


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

Well, in my current situation, I have tack in three separate places; my car, my closet, and the place I board my horse. In my car, my main saddle lives, along with a spare rope halter, yacht rope line, carrot stick, and things I am in the process of getting rid of. In my closet, my show clothes live, along with my show halter and hat. 

At the boarding barn, I have most of my items in a plastic tote, with a couple of smaller totes within it. One of the smaller totes contain extra bits and bridle parts, and the other contains first aid stuff for both my horse and I. Around the smaller totes I have shampoo bottles, detangler bottles, hoof oil, bug spray, protective tendon boots, bell boots, SMB boots, and my brushes. Other than my plastic tote, I have my other saddle on a rack above, along with a bridle bag with all of my bridles and breastplates. 

Previously, when I lived at home with 4 horses, we kept all of our tack in one of those rubbermaid sheds that can be bought at Lowe's, Home Depot, Menard's, wherever... We had two 3-saddle stands, and used the bottom 4 racks for saddles, and the top 2 for pads. Along the walls of the shed we had many bridle racks that had halters and bridles hanging on them. There was a wicker bookshelf that I pulled out of my neighbors trash pile that held a box of bits, box of first aid stuff, and any spray bottles. Underneath the saddle racks, I kept a bag of brushes and a couple of boxes of miscellaneous stuff.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

All these are so nice and clean! My barn is built on the side of a hill which makes my tack room floor very unlevel. I sort of solved this problem by making tiers and flooring what I could. Can't quite figure out an economical way to floor the area right by the door, so it remains dirt...


Some pictures right after it was cleaned up and reorganized. Of course right now it is not quite so neat and clean! 

The right side and the left side. Have had to add a few things since my boarder-friend moved in, so much more crowded now...Sorry pictures are sideways :frown_color:


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Okay I took a few photos of my current arrangement. There was nothing in this room except that rather odd high slab shelf/table, and I needed places to put stuff a.s.a.p. so it is a very miscellaneous collection of racks and shelves. I want to put something nicer on the floor (it is bare concrete) but it is so far down the triage list who knows when that will happen. Plus, no idea what "something nicer" would be. 

It had a teeny 40 watt bulb in the ceiling and that was the first thing I changed, but it would be nice if it had some outlets -- heater in winter for example would be nice -- and if I'm dreaming, a sink.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Mine is in my home office. I have a free standing saddle rack that holds 3 three saddles, pads and the bridles. I have a homemade stand for the saddle my child rides in most. Mine I can easily pull off the rack. The other two saddles are on vacuum boxes for stands. The harness for the team each has a homemade stand and there is an over the door hanger with multiple hooks for bridles and spare halters. I have tubs for each harness not in use and one for the hames. the collars are stood on the wall. I have a tack box that doubles as a mounting block. (local feed store Christmas item - best buy I ever made). Shampoos et al get a bucket and meds get a bucket, I also have a first aid tote with a back up crate for bandage material. If the door were bigger on the walkin closet for that room I would make that the tack room. When we remodel I may see if I can put a larger door that opens to the outside. Only problem is our property is sloped and even though that is not the high end it is 3 feet off the ground so would need a small deck and stairs.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

You know what I would recommend? is actually going online on youtube and look up tack rooms and DIYs. I was in a similar situation where we were trying to design a large tack room but I am NOT creative whatsoever and tried to get ideas. I was blown away at the amazing videos of what people have done on there. Go take a look!


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

my2geldings said:


> You know what I would recommend? is actually going online on youtube and look up tack rooms and DIYs. I was in a similar situation where we were trying to design a large tack room but I am NOT creative whatsoever and tried to get ideas. I was blown away at the amazing videos of what people have done on there. Go take a look!


I got overwhelmed .... also there are a lot more boarding stable tack rooms with thirty saddle racks, marble floors, a closed circuit tv and wet bar than there are tidy clever little side rooms in private four-horse stables.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

This is my current tack room ..... my horse trailer!! Since I board, everything stays in my horse trailer. I had hubby put up extra pad holders, another brush box, and bridle hooks for me, than what came standard. It gets the job done. Someday, I will have my own place and own barn. Someday!



jaydee I just use cheap cloth pillowcases as my "bridle bags". Quick and easy and I actually use them for my show bridles and halters. You can see some on the back wall. I did the same for covering my helmets. Quicker and easier than a box. One is setting next to the laundry basket (full of sport boots!).


----------

